# Inserting a 'Tick' into Word 2003



## Shelly68 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi all,

Many thanks in advance if someone can help me (even if not, appreciate the effort)

I used to be able to put a tick into Word but can't for the life of me remember how to do it.  We'd then like to assign it to a shortcut key if possible

Shelly


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jul 20, 2010)

Might be a better way but this should work.

Insert|Symbol and choose WingDings font and look through that list and I think you should find one.


----------



## Shelly68 (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks, yes it is there, (I couldn't for the life of me remember how I used to do it)


Many thanks, you've saved me lots of time

Shelly


----------

